# Nassau, Bahamas



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

I will be going to Sandals Royal Bahamian Saturday for my honeymoon. I'd like to know if there is a trustworthy place to purchase some ISOMs while I am there. I did a quick search and found someone mentioning that fakes are all over the place there, and if you can find real ones they are marked up 500%, they also said the Graycliff hotel was the place to go for some.

I was given a cigar as a wedding gift yesterday at work, I think it is a fake, but am not sure. I will post pics when I get home (if I remember).


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

On Market Street about 4 blocks down from Senor Frogs, there is a store that sells travel humidors adjacent to a jewelry store. They have real Cubans there, but expect to spend 12-15 bucks apiece for Corona or Robusto size. Might be called "Park Lane".

They also sell Cubans across the Bay at Atlantis. A $2 boat ride from Market Street will get you over there.

Everything else I saw and bought was fugazi. Bought 3 Cohibas for $10 on the beach...not bad $3 smokes, certainly not Cuban.

Graycliff sells there own cigars, but not Cubans if I am not mistaken. 

My wife and I had our honeymoon at the Sandals Royal Bahamian in Sept of 2003, and went back again this past Feburary...you will love it.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

All I can say about Nassau as it relates to ISOMs, having been there numerous times on cruises, is LOOK OUT!

Fakes roam free.
There is a store inside the Atlantis hotel that is very high end and definitely legit. I think it is called Havan Humidor or something like that. They also have a much smaller version in the middle of the main street, near the straw market. You will know when you are in their store as their prices are nuts. I think a three pack of Cohibas is in the $100+ ballpark. Everyone else is real cheap.

You will also find tons of locals with so called ISOMs that are so bad, they don't even look like cigars.

There are a couple of the stores that do appear to have some legit ones also but it is just so hard to tell. If you buy in one of them, best advice is buyer beware.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

i got cubans at graycliff back in 1999. they were pricey as hell but they were my first cubans.atlantis is also a good place. i did get a monte2 from a small store and not only was it my first cuban but still the best cugar i ever smoked. graycliff was out and i took a chance, which payed off cause it was real and great. btw i had to ask at the hotel they only wanted to sell their own cigars lol.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Havana Humidor, that might be the place on Market Street...their prices have really increased since Feb. 2005 if ISOMs are that much, although I bought RyJ and Bolivar, not Cohibas there.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Just checked.
Place in Atlantis is in fact Havana Humidor.
Again, they also have one on the main street.
They are truly expensive BUT you will in fact smoke a Cuban.
Save a few bucks and who knows what you will actually get.
Don't forget, you are not suppose to bring them back on board or bring them in through customs.
If you must, bring an empty box with you of non ISOMs, remove the bands and off you go.

P.S.
Not that I have ever done that. Just a wild and crazy thought.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I had a dream that I brought some back, bands off and in my pocket at Blueface suggests, in my travel humidor in my luggage, and had no problems.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for all your responses. I have been to Atlantis before - just dropped in to see what it was like when we stopped in Nassau on a cruise... My wife wants to check it out - so I will be going there for sure. 

OK, so this guy gives me a cigar for a wedding gift (just happened to be my birthday as well!). I looked at some pics on cigarafficionado's site, it does not look as fake as the fake pics but at the same time does not look exactly like the real one, so I suspect it is a fake. I have never had a real one in my possesion so I don't know. What do you guys think?

PS - it smells pretty good


----------



## Txdawg (Sep 9, 2005)

Like everyone else said, beware of fakes unless you buy from the premium hotels like Atlantis. I just returned from India and found the same thing there.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

LSUTIGER said:


> Thanks for all your responses. I have been to Atlantis before - just dropped in to see what it was like when we stopped in Nassau on a cruise... My wife wants to check it out - so I will be going there for sure.
> 
> OK, so this guy gives me a cigar for a wedding gift (just happened to be my birthday as well!). I looked at some pics on cigarafficionado's site, it does not look as fake as the fake pics but at the same time does not look exactly like the real one, so I suspect it is a fake. I have never had a real one in my possesion so I don't know. What do you guys think?
> 
> PS - it smells pretty good


Sorry bud, definately a fake. Just look at the band, and the cigars construction. Enjoy the Bahamas, its my favorite place to be.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

That is most definetly fake. But hey, it still might be good.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

I figured it was a fake lol. I will smoke it when I get back (maybe by then I will forget it is fake lol).

I will pay top dollar for some authentic Cohibas at one of the hotels, otherwise I know I will get sniped.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

LSUTIGER said:


> Thanks for all your responses. I have been to Atlantis before - just dropped in to see what it was like when we stopped in Nassau on a cruise... My wife wants to check it out - so I will be going there for sure.
> 
> OK, so this guy gives me a cigar for a wedding gift (just happened to be my birthday as well!). I looked at some pics on cigarafficionado's site, it does not look as fake as the fake pics but at the same time does not look exactly like the real one, so I suspect it is a fake. I have never had a real one in my possesion so I don't know. What do you guys think?
> 
> PS - it smells pretty good


Definitely looks fake but doesn't mean it can't smoke OK. Just not the real thing so don't judge the real thing by this one.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

Blueface said:


> Just checked.
> Place in Atlantis is in fact Havana Humidor.
> Again, they also have one on the main street.
> They are truly expensive BUT you will in fact smoke a Cuban.
> ...


I went to both the Havana Humidors - both had the same prices. Here is a picture of what I purchased (I also bought 1 pack of Cohiba cigarettes, 1 pack of Romeo y Julieta cigarettes & 2 empty Cohiba boxes.) I still have the Monte #2 - I smoked the rest.


----------



## Stockonline2 (Jun 24, 2004)

Which did you enjoy the most?


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

Stockonline2 said:


> Which did you enjoy the most?


Cohiba Siglo IV was my favorite, but maybe the Monte #2 will be my favorite once I smoke it.


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

To be fully sure of authenticity vist the Graycliff hotel. It is the only official La Casa del Habano in Nassau or Paradise Island and the only 5 star restaurant in the Bahamas. I recommend eating there as the atmosphere, the smokes and the food are excellent. If you are a wine lover and really want to go all out vintage, bring a load of cash. Some of the bottles of wine in the cellar are 200 years old. 
Definately smoke a cigar there, even a Graycliff brand. Remember the master cigar roller and blender there is Avelino Lara, the gentleman who invented the Cohiba blend for Castro! Here is the link:

http://www.graycliff.com/index.php?option=displaypage&Itemid=189&op=page&SubMenu=


----------

